
Introducing TrumpScript – Make Python Great Again - cannon10100
http://www.makepythongreatagain.org
======
peterhadlaw
This is beautiful. The best. I tell you, the best. We win, we really, really
won today. Just look at the polls, no language has won this much. We win.
Nobody knows the art of the language better than TrumpScript. I tell you.

~~~
willvarfar
You didn't end with "America is great."

------
elcapitan
The Zen of TrumpScript:

Ugly is better than beautiful.

Explicit language is best.

Simplistic is better than simple.

Having complexes is better than being complicated.

Flat world is better than complex world.

Special cases aren't special enough to break the rules, bitches!

Dissidents should never pass silently, unless explicitly silenced.

In the face of ambiguity, fall back to prejudices.

There should be one-- and only one --way to do it: Mine.

Although that way may not be obvious at first unless you're Donald Trump.

~~~
cannon10100
We're currently taking language suggestions via pull request on the
repository, if you'd like to contribute

~~~
elcapitan
If you want to add it, feel free to just copy and paste :)

------
rcaught
>>> from __future__ import presidency

SyntaxError: not a chance

------
synctext
"There are no import statements allowed. All code has to be home-grown and
Amerian made."

Would be extremely funny if he have no chance at the nomination.

~~~
ssharp
A lot of people still think he has no chance at the nomination. Their
hypothesis is that the Republican field is still very wide, so Trump is
capturing the largest piece of the pie, but once other candidates start
dropping out, they won't fall to him, but rather concentrate on another
candidate.

I tend to believe this has merit since you can position yourself a certain way
and gain a lot of popularity with certain segments of the Republican
party/conservatives, but distance yourself from the rest of the party. The
fact that this group has largely identified itself as the Tea Party and has
been around for several election cycles and Mitt Romney, the most moderate of
the of 2012 candidates ran away with the nomination in 2012, speaks well to
this hypothesis.

------
useerup
I was fed up with the quagmire of other languages, so TrumpScript was a
godsend. I was angry! angry! angry! but Trumpscript is the solution! Trust me,
it just is!

Some observations:

An innovative new statement construction can be used to make objects immutable
on-the-fly. These statements - called _insults_ must be prefixed by a
statement of the "I have tremendous respect for <object reference>, but "
construction. Following the insult statement, the object will be immutable for
a while.

TrumpScript is really bad at interacting with other languages. But why would
you?

TrumpScript is more form than function. In fact, it is extremely diffucult to
phrase anything concrete using TrumpScript. Unlike other languages, lofty
concepts can be expressed even contrary to popular facts.

TrumpScript is neither imperative nor declarative - a language first! While it
may look imperative, statements are not in any way affected by previous
statements. Indeed previous statements can (and frequently do) contradict
later statements. The innovative internal perception engine makes this
possible!

------
mhuangw
I saw this at HackRice yesterday! You guys were pretty funny.

------
FeelTheBern
This reminds me of C+=, except that C+= was funnier.

------
agentgt
The language should poll all the time since it has great numbers
(performance). Event based is for liberals.

------
cannon10100
Please share and help this be the best, the greatest, and with the most
brains, programming language ever.

------
ycthrowaway1
Could someone please transcribe his speeches and put them up as 'outcommented'
python or TrumpScript files on Github?

It would make great boilerplate. and maybe one could put in a variable and
two, and try to look at the outcomes in what that man really is saying,
numerically.

+probably has some value in traffic, if executed properly.

------
joyinsky
I am Donald Trump and I approve this message.

------
outside1234
Do any of the commands cause it to bomb?

------
gauravdott
Some people have way too much time on hand :)

------
jevgeni
America is great.

------
funkyy
When did HN turn political?

------
gadders
Flagged. Partisan politics.

------
jbssm
Dear Republicans from the USA, do you want Hillary Clinton as president? Cause
that's how you get Hillary Clinton as president.

------
andrewclunn
Should I make a comment talking about how satire is the cheapest form of
political expression? I know it will get voted down. Bah, who cares. TRUMP
2016!

------
pekk
Not a Trump fan, but I think this is a cheap cash-in. If I want to laugh, I
guess I can just go back and read the INTERCAL documentation again, because
this isn't funny.

If you want to write a funny esoteric language, ask yourself whether the first
example program is seriously funny. If it isn't, put it back in the bin.

